# Salaries in Valencia



## cgh (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick question or two. Where can I find information on current market salaries for Valencia? If anyone knows anywhere I'd be grateful.

Also..

If a vacancy was offered at 28,000 euros per year is that good by Spanish standards? I know salary standards in Madrid and Barcelona are comparable to London, but Valencia?

Just interested!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

cgh said:


> If a vacancy was offered at 28,000 euros per year is that good by Spanish standards? I know salary standards in Madrid and Barcelona are comparable to London, but Valencia?


I guess it depends what you do. And whether there is demand for your skills where you are. 

ime - Madrid salaries are nowhere NEAR as high as London - unless you have a very rare and desirable skill set. Though of course the current exchange rate has eroded a lot of the difference.

I only know one person who's recently been offered a GOOD salary (44,000) - She's civil engineer from Valencia and moved to BCN to get decent work. She has been given a top job in the company where she was on probation/apprenticeship (more or less to stop her leaving) - this straight from college. But my guess is that she could be earning a LOT more outside Spain - esp USA. But she prefers to stay here at the moment, though she already has worked in Japan/CH/Greece etc. on "experience projects".

Even in the golden days of "nice" salaries - I had loads of UK professionals say "no way" - despite being able to offer "good by Spanish Standards" salaries in Madrid. At the (1999/2000) time I was offering about 42,000 - many who applied from the UK were on 56,000-60.000 pounds - and to be frank most were of indifferent calibre.

I know very good (renowned in Spain) Systems Engineers - earning little more than 36,000. With a good 20 years experience. There are folk earning A LOT more - but in general have pre-2000 contracts and either have severance clauses or so many years service - it's too expensive to sack them.

I know several very highly spec'd professionals in the IT industry who were offered a "move to Spain or go on the dole" deal in 2001 - Their salaries more than HALVED - and their working hours increased from 35 to 40 hours/wk. From what I heard - only 50% came. About 30% who came, went back to the UK within 6 months. 

28,000 - it's better than average. Be happy.


----------

